# TIP: Start a Swing Journal



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

A swing journal is basically a log that you keep every time you make a discovery about your swing. I take the liberty of doing this for my students. At the end of each lesson, I get their email address and will do a writeup for them of what we went over in the lesson. I will also include any recommended drills.

This way if the problem surfaces again, which it usually will because most problems are simply tendencies that we revert back to over time, they will have a reference there to know exactly how to fix it.

Any time you make a discovery about your game, write it down. That way you'll have something to refer to if you forget it. It's good to read over these once every few weeks to make sure you are continually improving.

I always say, if you improve something every time you go out and practice, every day will be better than the day before. The key is making sure you are remembering to employ what you improved each time out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a great Idea I think i'll do this


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I keep a course(AKA, Caddy)book where I list all the correct distances, managment stuf, etc.. but I don't really keep a swing journal. When I was first starting, I compiled a drill book that I'm sure I still have somewhere, but I haven't had to use in ages.. but that's not to say that I don't use the drills, cause I do, quite often actually.


----------

